# Cool Stuff - PimpYourCam.com



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10924"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10924"></a></div>
<strong>Cool stuff Friday – Customization is fun!


</strong>I’d really like my 40mm Pancake to look like a real pancake. Maybe these folks will be able to hook us up soon. PimpYourCam.com initially started a little while ago showing off some customized Nikon gear, they wanted to let us know they do Canon as well.</p>
<p><strong>Photography is twice as much fun with PimpYourCam.com!</strong></p>

<div id="attachment_10926" class="wp-caption alignright" style="width: 160px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/pimp2.jpg"><img class="size-thumbnail wp-image-10926" title="pimp2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/pimp2-150x150.jpg" alt="" width="150" height="150" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Nice 70-200! – Click for larger</p></div>
<p><strong>

</strong>“The team works with selected specialist retailers where the product will be available worldwide from the end of July 2012. The customer can then order their selected design directly in the camera shop when they buy a new camera. It is also possible to add a design to existing photographic equipment.</p>
<p>The customer can choose the design they would like from the selection provided on the PimpYourCam.com internet site. The Pimp-configurator allows a lot of different styles and colors. It is also possible to add an individual design (for example a company logo). The PimpYourCam.com team will fulfill all possible camera design requests!”</p>
<p><strong>Internet:</strong> <a href="http://www.pimpyourcam.com" target="_blank">[url=http://www.pimpyourcam.com]www.pimpyourcam.com[/url]</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## M.ST (Aug 10, 2012)

Invest your money in high quality lenses and not for the look.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 10, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Invest your money in high quality lenses and not for the look.



Seem people already have all the lenses they want.


----------



## GEEo (Aug 10, 2012)

Makes the Camera and the lens look cheap IMHO.


----------



## mws (Aug 10, 2012)

Only if I can make a Nikon look like a Canon.........


----------



## Half Way To Nothing (Aug 10, 2012)

How to de-value your lenses.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

mws said:


> Only if I can make a Nikon look like a Canon.........



Some red pinstriping and white spray paint.


----------



## kidnaper (Aug 10, 2012)

mws said:


> Only if I can make a Nikon look like a Canon.........



Change silver/red accents to gold. That'll be enough to fool anyone that doesn't spend too much time here or at dpreviews.


----------



## DzPhotography (Aug 10, 2012)

Those Germans...


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 10, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> M.ST said:
> 
> 
> > Invest your money in high quality lenses and not for the look.
> ...



"like"


----------



## Etienne (Aug 10, 2012)

From the designers who brought you pink cameras


----------



## RC (Aug 10, 2012)

:


----------



## GuyF (Aug 10, 2012)

800 Euros to do a body, 600 for a small lens and 700 for a large lens?!? 

Pop quiz - who's been smoking the most crack? The PimpYouCam guys or their clients?

My guess - both in equal measure.

I've wasted some money in my time but not on crap like this.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 10, 2012)

It's just about personalization guys. Nothing different from putting camo on your hunting gear, spiffing up your xBox or flaming your car. It's there if you want it...not any different from getting a tattoo.


----------



## roumin (Aug 10, 2012)

gosh, I get way too much attention as is with out any modification - no thanks!

since we're all smoking skinny cigarettes here, I'll wait for the invisiable treatment to become available ;D ;D ;D


----------



## iso79 (Aug 10, 2012)

Only Nikon shooters would do this.


----------



## iaind (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a security measure. No self respecting thief would be seen dead with one.
Resale value plummets after treatment


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 10, 2012)

Why wouldn't you get something more functional for a fraction of the price? Like lenscoat?


----------



## DzPhotography (Aug 10, 2012)

For what that costs I'd rather buy another lens...or two... ???


----------



## poias (Aug 10, 2012)

mws said:


> Only if I can make a Nikon look like a Canon.........



All you need to do is lower DR, higher banding, lower resolution, and higher pricing.


----------



## Menace (Aug 10, 2012)

For that price, I rather add another lens to my kit or a monolight or some sort of battery pack etc but if someone sees value in this service then good for them.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 11, 2012)

Why would anyone over than 15 want to?


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Aug 11, 2012)

I clicked on that "Configurator" link about 15 times before I figured out it was downloading a PDF -- in German. 

Those designs are positively idiotic, and they all look the same. Why not at least do something interesting with this?


----------



## Virgil Quick (Aug 11, 2012)

Think I'll pass on the IPO.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 11, 2012)

poias said:


> mws said:
> 
> 
> > Only if I can make a Nikon look like a Canon.........
> ...



Ouch! Kick a man when he's down, why dontcha?


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 11, 2012)

It might be good if you photograph a lot of kids.
You'd get some quizzical looks on their faces which might make for some good pictures.

But for 800 Euros, and not being reversible, it's a big NO from me.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Aug 11, 2012)

its pretty cool, but two things that would make me not do this. 1, it would probably be short term happiness and then look stupid. and 2. Removes the word professional .. and I guess 3. Its quite expensive -_-


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

There would probably be a few that would stray from the norm. Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Flake (Aug 14, 2012)

And the folks who made it love it so much they've put it up for sale on ebay.de for E18 000

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300760756557&clk_rvr_id=375237536987


----------



## iaind (Aug 14, 2012)

Flake said:


> And the folks who made it love it so much they've put it up for sale on ebay.de for E18 000
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300760756557&clk_rvr_id=375237536987



I wont be bidding even if I had won the Euromillions Jackpot


----------



## risc32 (Aug 16, 2012)

you guys would get a kick out of the 70-200 lens hood my artist friend painted. i use it all the time.


----------



## risc32 (Aug 16, 2012)

by getting a kick out of it, i mean many, if not all of you will laugh. it's just a hood, and it was getting scuffed up anyway.


----------



## Bosman (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a sweet idea! Much harder for a thief to walk away with too!


----------

